# External Anal Sphincter



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Just wondering if the external anal sphincter is supposed to be permanently shut most of the time? I get incomplete bowel movements so always have a shower to wash any poo near inside of opening of the bum. I find the external sphincter is quite loose/open and have no problem sticking a finger 1cm inside, where I will find poo. I then spread my cheeks and make sure I was away this poo to reduce smell during the day. Does anyone else do this? I also recall someone mentioning that they can stick their finger 5cm in, but not sure which thread now.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

mantaray said:


> Just wondering if the external anal sphincter is supposed to be permanently shut most of the time?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_anal_sphincter#Actions



> *Actions*
> 
> The action of this muscle is peculiar.
> 
> ...





mantaray said:


> I get incomplete bowel movements so always have a shower to wash any poo near inside of opening of the bum.


I have this too. See this thread as well. My theory is an enlarged hemorrhoid of some kind, but I actually need to get a diagnosis ASAP. I'll see if I can get a anoscopy.

Did you get that colonoscopy that you were talking about?


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

Thanks Candide. I will read the linked thread tonight.

Yes I had a colonoscopy. The dr found three polyps, of which one was larger and was located closer to anus. All 3 were removed and after testing, none were cancerous.

These also said I had Helicobacter Pylori and gave me scripts for antibiotics to get rid of it. He said a lot of ppl have thus infection but it may not affect them but will give me the antibiotics to try. My Drs grasping at straws and keeps on mentioning low FODMAP and pelvic floor exercise and reducing fibre, despite me mentioning that have tried or are trying these atm.

He doesn't believe me about leaky gas and thinks it's due to the food I am eating. Itold him that I am at my wit's end and that my symptoms are real and that work colleagues in the past few jobs I have had can all smell it. He said he will talk to his physio colleague who usually helps women who have given birth. (I'm male)using biofeedback if she has heard of my condition and whether she thinks biofeedback will work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Don´t insist much about leaky gas, bad smell and all that, they will sign you as a psychiatric patient, practically all here been through that.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

mantaray said:


> Yes I had a colonoscopy. The dr found three polyps, of which one was larger and was located closer to anus. All 3 were removed and after testing, none were cancerous.


Maybe not exactly what you were looking for, but greate they were removed. Did this event have any impact on your symptoms?



mantaray said:


> He doesn't believe me about leaky gas and thinks it's due to the food I am eating.


I've learned not to trust regular docs too much. They know a little about everything. The first time I had an appointment for this weird feeling I had in my ahole, the doc couldn't find anything with physical examination. So guess what? Problem solved right? Second time was visual examination, a.k.a spreading my ahole and looking inside... also nothing.



mantaray said:


> He said he will talk to his physio colleague


I bet a single manometry test could safe them a lot more time and money.



mantaray said:


> who usually helps women who have given birth. (I'm male)using biofeedback if she has heard of my condition and whether she thinks biofeedback will work.


I am really surprised that there seems to be barely any women on this subforum, even though the pregnancies and all that. That book that is in the resources thread is also mostly about women who have just given birth. This is not just us, there must be a lot of new mothers with this problem.


----------



## mantaray (May 14, 2017)

It improved one of the symptoms, that is after a BM I have a stinging sensation inside and now I don't get it.(different to burning sensation of LG).

There has been no change to LG.

Yeah now that you mention it it does seem there's not more women on this forum. Maybe they are in the motherhood forums?

Mariano, this dr kept on mentioning that it could be mental as in I was imagining it all in my head. I told him i can't have been imagining it and my work colleagues from the last few places could not have been imagining it. He also mentioned that for both my visits he could not smell anything and I pointed out that his aircon was on full blast(ie maximum) which is weird because it is winter here, and that I only see him for about 10 mins (these guys get paid too much).


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

From this resource:


EAS is resposible for ~30% of the resting tone
IAS is resposible for ~70% of the resting tone



mantaray said:


> Mariano, this dr kept on mentioning that it could be mental as in I was imagining it all in my head.


When doctors say "it is all in your head", they simply haven't found the disorder.


----------

